# Description de film ou Série dans iTunes



## mandrak134 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Comme beaucoup d'entre nous, je n'ai pas que des films ou des séries achetées sur l'iTunes Store.
Je fais parti de ceux qui réencodent leur DVDs ou eregistrent via EyeTv  et qui exportent vers iTunes. Mais pour ce qui est des descriptions de films ou de séries (Résumés) cela ne sont pas visibles directement sur Frontrow ou sur l'Apple TV, il semblerait que nos amis de Cupertino aient bloqué l'importation du résumé sur l'interface graphique (seul les # de l'épisode et de la saison apparaissent)
Est ce que quelqu'un connait la solution (un patch à installer, une option à cocher...) pour que les résumés apparaissent comme sur une série ou un film acheté(e) ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

